# Mitose Book



## William De Wilde (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi,
Does anyone know when the Mitose's will be selling WHAT IS TRUE SELF DEFENSE? They advertised it last year, and haven't had it for sale on their site.


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Dec 17, 2007)

William De Wilde said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know when the Mitose's will be selling WHAT IS TRUE SELF DEFENSE? They advertised it last year, and haven't had it for sale on their site.


 
I'm pretty sure that it is in the public domain and that Al Tracy put it up on his website last year so people could view it for free.

I do know that at the GOE 2007 I was talking to him about it and how it "hurt him" to tear that book apart page by page to scan it.

Dr. John M. La Tourrette


----------



## KenpoDave (Dec 17, 2007)

I am not sure.  I have been waiting to see what, if any, changes will be made.  I had heard that Thomas was "updating" the book.

Dr. John, the book that Mr. Tracy put on the website is "What is Self Defense?"  There is a longer book, "What is True Self Defense?" (aka "True and Pure Kenpo Karate") that is much harder to find and is the book being discussed here.  Unfortunately, I do not believe it is public domain.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Dec 17, 2007)

KenpoDave said:


> I am not sure. I have been waiting to see what, if any, changes will be made. I had heard that Thomas was "updating" the book.
> 
> Dr. John, the book that Mr. Tracy put on the website is "What is Self Defense?" There is a longer book, "What is True Self Defense?" (aka "True and Pure Kenpo Karate") that is much harder to find and is the book being discussed here. Unfortunately, I do not believe it is public domain.


 
I believe you are right, Dave.
I tried to get permission from Tom Mitose to get a copy of the book and all of my emails went unanswered.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Dec 18, 2007)

You can also try to pick up Mizhuo Mutsu's book Karate Kenpo, and Motobu's book Kempo Gaisetsu.  Well...  Actually these may be even harder to find.

It is well known that Mitose picked parts from these two books to form his own.  Something that would not fly over very well today.  Actually can you imagine an angry Motobu coming after someone who just copied his book and released it as his own?  I guess we would have seen how good Mitose really was!!!


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Dec 18, 2007)

fistlaw720 said:


> You can also try to pick up Mizhuo Mutsu's book Karate Kenpo, and Motobu's book Kempo Gaisetsu. Well... Actually these may be even harder to find.
> 
> It is well known that Mitose picked parts from these two books to form his own. Something that would not fly over very well today. Actually can you imagine an angry Motobu coming after someone who just copied his book and released it as his own? I guess we would have seen how good Mitose really was!!!


 
"What is True Self Defense?" is a completely different book than the one you are referencing.

"What Is Self Defense?" is still a good book......even if people feel the need to carve it.
So it references a few techniques......big deal.


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Dec 18, 2007)

KenpoDave said:


> I am not sure. I have been waiting to see what, if any, changes will be made. I had heard that Thomas was "updating" the book.
> 
> Dr. John, the book that Mr. Tracy put on the website is "What is Self Defense?" There is a longer book, "What is True Self Defense?" (aka "True and Pure Kenpo Karate") that is much harder to find and is the book being discussed here. Unfortunately, I do not believe it is public domain.


 
Okay Dave,
So he was referencing the brown thick 8 1/2 by 11" book, and not the small 6X9 book.
You are right, that one is not yet copyright free.
Do you need the actual book?
Or a loan of a book for reading purposes?
Dr. John M. La Tourrette
Ps. If anyone wants a critique of that book, let me know.


----------



## KenpoDave (Dec 19, 2007)

Dr John M La Tourrette said:


> Okay Dave,
> So he was referencing the brown thick 8 1/2 by 11" book, and not the small 6X9 book.
> You are right, that one is not yet copyright free.
> Do you need the actual book?
> ...


 
Yes, that is correct.  I have a .pdf of the book, so I have read it.  I would love a critique.

If you have the actual book available for purchase, I would love some info.


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Dec 19, 2007)

KenpoDave said:


> Yes, that is correct. I have a .pdf of the book, so I have read it. I would love a critique.
> 
> If you have the actual book available for purchase, I would love some info.


 
You've read it and have the pdf, which is good.

I was going to loan you my copy if you wanted to read it. You are a trustworthly guy, so you qualify.

You have heard Al's analysis of that book have you not?

And the "real purpose" behind writing that book did not work. He still died in prison. Interesting times, interesting people.

Dr. John M. La Tourrette
Ps. I'll see if I can find my critique. I wrote it just after that book came out.


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Dec 19, 2007)

fistlaw720 said:


> You can also try to pick up Mizhuo Mutsu's book Karate Kenpo, and Motobu's book Kempo Gaisetsu. Well... Actually these may be even harder to find.
> 
> It is well known that Mitose picked parts from these two books to form his own. Something that would not fly over very well today. Actually can you imagine an angry Motobu coming after someone who just copied his book and released it as his own? I guess we would have seen how good Mitose really was!!!


 
Wow!

Compared to Motobu, not very well.

Thank you for the references.

I did not know that one lead to the other.

Dr. John M. La Tourrette


----------



## KenpoDave (Dec 19, 2007)

Dr John M La Tourrette said:


> You've read it and have the pdf, which is good.
> 
> I was going to loan you my copy if you wanted to read it. You are a trustworthly guy, so you qualify.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I have heard some of Mr. Tracy's analysis of the book.  I would love to see your critique.  People seem to think of it as the bible, or as worthless, not much in between.  I, on the other hand, think that the book points the reader in directions if the reader is paying attention.


----------

